# bremsbeläge hs33



## Tobstare (5. Mai 2004)

welche beläge wuerdet ihr empfehlen?
ich hab die weißen echo beläge, am anfang ham die auch echt supa gepackt, aba jez ham die sich n bissel eingefahrn und es geht irgendwie net mehr so dolle wies sollte! find ich echt schade, und wollt jez ma fragen was fuer belaege ihr fahrt?!


----------



## aramis (5. Mai 2004)

Schleif die mal bissl an, damit sich die Oberfläche entschmandet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (5. Mai 2004)

und mach vor allem deine bremsflanke richtig sauber dann packen die wieder richtig!!
ich würde im allgemeinen sowieso empfehlen mal bei regen zu fahren am besten ein bisschen im dreck, dann macht die bremse ein geräuch (halt wie wenn kleine steinchen drin sind) wenn du die dann so mal ein bisschen hast schleifen lassen nimmste nen schwamm mit rauer und weicher seite! den machst du nur nass keine seife oder so was! mit der weichen machst du die bremsflanke sauber bis kein dreck mehr drauf is und mit der rauen machst du die bremsbeläge richtig sauber(bise wieder weiß sind) dann müsste sie ordentlich ziehen!! bei mir is es auf jeden fall der fall(hs33 mit roten belägen)! das hat außerdem den vorteil dass die bremse nich so digital wird  wie bei bitume oder ähnlichem!!


----------



## gonzo_trial (5. Mai 2004)

digital ist nen geiler ausdruck dafür...


----------



## robs (5. Mai 2004)

Ich hab die Echos auf ner nagelneuen DX32 gefahren -> top
Mit ein bischen Staub war dann auch die Bremskraft hinüber, das hab ich mit ein bischen Monty-Spray beseitigt...   die Bremse beißt mir jetzt zu heftig! Und zwar noch Stunden nach dem Aufsprühen.

Werd wohl die Felge flexen bei Gelegenheit und dann so mit den Echos fahren, das sollte das Beste sein für Bremskraft und Dosierbarkeit.


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (5. Mai 2004)

Über das sauber machen hinaus habe ich den Eindruck, dass die Beläge zur Felge passen müssen.

Ich habe vorne eine sehr weiche Alesa Felge und bei der bremsen die Koxx Beläge besser als die Echo. Hinten habe ich eine TryAll Felge. Bei der scheinen mir die Echo besser zu sein. Davor hatte ich eine "weiß der Geier was für eine" Felge hinten. Und da waren die roten von Magura eigentlich OK. Aber mit der TryAll Felge waren die gar nichts mehr.

Anflexen der Felge bringt sehr viel. Ich habe ja mal Löcher in die Felgen gebohrt. In Verbindung mit der V-Brake und den Rechey Belägen hat das sehr gut funktioniert. Wie gut sich das mit der Magura tut weiß ich nicht. ich trau mich die schöne neue TryAll Felge nicht anzubohren.

Meine alte Hinterrad Felge hatte eine leichte Wölbung nach außen (nicht wirklich sichtbar). Und die HS33 war damit nicht zum Bremsen zu bewegen. Die V-Break ging super. Vielleicht liegt es ja auch daran.


----------



## aramis (6. Mai 2004)

gonzo_trial schrieb:
			
		

> digital ist nen geiler ausdruck dafür...



digtial = in Ziffern darstellbar.


----------



## IBK (6. Mai 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> digtial = in Ziffern darstellbar.



0 oder 1, das heißt zwei zustände.
auf trial umgemünzt: entweder 100% zu oder 100% offen.

mfg g


----------



## LauraPalmer (6. Mai 2004)

ma i hab des auch ned gecheckt...


----------



## matthias,wandel (6. Mai 2004)

also müsste das ja rein theoretisch beim backwheelhopen so aus sehn
10101010101010101010101.....aber was ist dann mit  0001011101011001?????


----------



## gonzo_trial (6. Mai 2004)

also beim 2ten fliegst du glaube auf die Fresse wenn du das Analoge Treten weglässt oder Trittst wenn die Bremse zu ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KAMIkazerider (6. Mai 2004)

eine große telefongesellschaft prädigt uns....das wir digital werden sollen...
...doch wir trialer sind schon jahrelang digital


----------



## [email protected] (6. Mai 2004)

IBK schrieb:
			
		

> 0 oder 1, das heißt zwei zustände.
> auf trial umgemünzt: entweder 100% zu oder 100% offen.
> 
> mfg g


man da hab ich ja was angerichtet aber die erklärung triffts genau wie ich das mein!!


----------



## elhefe (6. Mai 2004)

Die Bezeichnung *binär * würde es wohl auch treffen.


----------



## Sanitoeter (6. Mai 2004)

Oh man... T-Offline Breitband DSL lässt grüßen...


----------



## aramis (6. Mai 2004)

elhefe schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bezeichnung *binär * würde es wohl [eher] treffen.






Ich habe gerade ohne Mist EXAKT diese Fehlermeldung bekommen:

Der Text, den du eingegeben hast, besteht aus 87 Zeichen und ist damit zu kurz. Bitte erweitere den Text auf die minimale Länge von 5 Zeichen.


----------



## Berti (12. Juni 2004)

wo bekomm ich ne 24" 36° DX32 her?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [YoSHi] (12. Juni 2004)

Berti schrieb:
			
		

> wo bekomm ich ne 24" 36° DX32 her?
> 
> Gruß


hat's den cruiser rim jetzt geplättet?


----------



## Berti (12. Juni 2004)

Hi,

du hattest mir doch gesteckt, dass die Felge ******* is, oder?

Nein, noch nicht!

Aber ich möchte jetzt doch richtig auf SS umsteigen (das 25 Lazfrad war ja nur zum abchecken, ob mir das überhaupt gefällt) und deshalb auch ne richtig jute felge

weiß nur nicht, wo ich ne dx32 herbekomm und ne trailpimp is mir zu teuer

grüße


----------



## crazy-spy (12. Juni 2004)

/edit, falsch gelesen  sry


----------



## mtb-trialer (12. Juni 2004)

hat jemand eine ahnung was das hier für welche sind? hab die gerade auf der zoopage gesichtet...http://www.zoobike.com/pitbull-1090/DSC07082.JPG


----------



## Adonai (12. Juni 2004)

gabs davon nicht schonmal was beim nu stuff thread?
edit: ne doch nicht ... aber irgendwo hier


----------



## King Loui (12. Juni 2004)

die bremsbeläge werden warscheinlich die try-all oder monty beläge sein nur in adobe anders eingefärbt, denn ganz am anfang waren sie lila, dann leicht bläulich und jetzt grün. entweder die stecken viel geld in die entwicklung von bremsbelägen oder es ist halt einfach nur dazu da um verwirrung zu stiften.

muss ja jetzt auch wieder hs33 fahren (20" echo) und da muss die felge auch dauernt blitzblank sein. wenn da die bremspower nicht mehr stimmt, dann nehm ich einen discbrake reiniger (einen guten, von motorex z.b., weil es gibt auch ziemlich viel scheiss) und mach damit die felge sauber. das funktioniert besser als mit benzin und entfernt extrem schnell teer und sogar das verflixte montyspray. die bremsbeläge rau ich mit einer feile auf.

die felge flex ich jetzt auch nicht mehr, sondern lass sie wieder rändeln. das lass ich bei einem schlosser machen, der so ziemlich alles da hat, was man braucht fürs rad. ein laserschweissgerät (mit dem hab ich mir meine try-all felgen am felgenstoss zusammenschweißen lassen, so wie bei den mavic felgen. hält verdammt gut). das rändeln macht er in einer rießigen drehbank (das teil ist so groß   ). die felge wird eingespannt und dann gehts einmal rund und am ende (falls alles gut geht) ist ein tiefes rändelmuster drin. kostenfaktor bei einer felge 5 euro (allerdings macht er das nur, wenn er zeit hat, d.h. die felge kann schon mal ne woche weg sein). die bremswirkung ist extrem gut, vorallem im wasser und es gibt auch kein markdurchdringendes bremsgeräusch mehr, sondern mehr so ein quitschen. einziger nachteil: das rändelmuster frisst förmlich die beläge.


----------



## Berti (26. Juni 2004)

sagt mal wie baue ich mir eigentlich einen Entlüftungskit selber?
ich benötige eigentlich nur:
ne Spritze
das schraubbare Anschlussstück für
den Schlauch und
Oliven

oooooder?
(natürlich noch WASSER)

Gruß


----------



## Levelboss (26. Juni 2004)

Ein zweiter Schlauch und ein weiteres Anschlussding wäre noch gut, da das Bremsmedium sonst einfach so am Hebel runterläuft.


----------



## Schlingsi (26. Juni 2004)

Berti schrieb:
			
		

> sagt mal wie baue ich mir eigentlich einen Entlüftungskit selber?
> ich benötige eigentlich nur:
> ....
> oooooder?
> ...



wir haben letzte woche bei nem kumpel die hs33 mit wasser befüllt!

DAS FETZT in der Tat!!! 

aber mittlerweile dürften schon einige hier aus dem forum in den genuss gekommen sein...


----------



## Berti (26. Juni 2004)

und noch eine Bestätigung womit ich es ganz sicher probieren werden


mmmhh... *******
an das zweite stück habsch nich gedacht ARGH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (26. Juni 2004)

Ich hab heute auch mal Wasser in meine HS33 gemacht. Das ist echt geil!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (26. Juni 2004)

jaja, ich darf mich ja zu einem der Forum-pioniere zählen, was das Wasser magura, thema angeht ......


----------



## [YoSHi] (3. Juli 2004)

Welche Beläge sind denn bei ner angeflexten Felge einigermaßen haltbar? Meine orangen Montys sind jetzt nach ~10 Std. Fahren weggeraspelt...
Hab gehört dass die Koxx Bloxx oder so ganz gut sein sollen, aber wo gibts die? Sind das die Try-All die es beim Jan Göhrig gibt?


----------



## Berti (4. Juli 2004)

ich faghre grad die koolstopbeläge und die sind ganz gut... mal schauen wie sie auf der neuen Felge abgehn...


und bald befüll ich meine mit Wasser... brauch nur noch nen schlauch
befüllpömpel hab ich und na und, dann läuft halt die suppe oben am bremshebel runter... mir wurscht...

cheers,
Klapperberti


----------



## Hanxs (4. Juli 2004)

[YoSHi] schrieb:
			
		

> Hab gehört dass die Koxx Bloxx oder so ganz gut sein sollen, aber wo gibts die? Sind das die Try-All die es beim Jan Göhrig gibt?




Ja das sind die!


----------



## crazy-spy (4. Juli 2004)

Berti schrieb:
			
		

> ich faghre grad die koolstopbeläge und die sind ganz gut... mal schauen wie sie auf der neuen Felge abgehn...
> 
> 
> und bald befüll ich meine mit Wasser... brauch nur noch nen schlauch
> ...



habe sie auch seit ner guten woche und sie beissen deutlich besser als die alten standart beläge. Kann sie nur empfehlen, auch bei nässe beissen sie besser...


----------



## [YoSHi] (4. Juli 2004)

wasser kann ich auch nur empfehlen


----------



## Benzman22 (5. Juli 2004)

was soll das mit dem wasser den bringen?


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (5. Juli 2004)

sers,

du befüllst deine bremse statt mit magura blood halt mit wasser. gibt nen besseren druckpunkt.   

@ benzman: bist aber auch neu hier, oda??? wo kommste denn her???

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketrialer (6. Juli 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> jaja, ich darf mich ja zu einem der Forum-pioniere zählen, was das Wasser magura, thema angeht ......



stimmt du hast selbst mich bekehrt und das heist schon was........

@bike-Trialer: net soviel rennrad fahren lieber trialen.......!
toto


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (6. Juli 2004)

sers,

@ Mr. Trial: woher weisst du das denn, das ich noch nebenbei rennrad fahre??? das hab ich dir doch noch gar nicht erzählt......   

Jan


----------



## biketrialer (7. Juli 2004)

Bike-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> sers,
> 
> @ Mr. Trial: woher weisst du das denn, das ich noch nebenbei rennrad fahre??? das hab ich dir doch noch gar nicht erzählt......
> 
> Jan



ich weiss mehr über dich als du denkst.........  
toto


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (7. Juli 2004)

ahja, da konnte mal wieder jemand nicht sein mund halten  ...........jaa jaa, max die alte tratschtante    

Jan


----------



## biketrialer (7. Juli 2004)

schmeiss dein schei$ rennrad weg und hol dir en gescheites 20", sonst wird das mit dir ja nix.................und lass dich net soviel bevormunden.  
toto


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (7. Juli 2004)

Bike-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> jaa jaa, max die alte tratschtante


aja ich habn halt erzählt, das de rennrad fährst und deshalb nit so viel trial und deshalb noch nit so gut bist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

